# UK newbie



## sweetipie92 (Jun 17, 2013)

hi all!

Im ryan im new here! from the UK! 

anyways.... im buying a 2003 focus hatchback...

Looking to put a car pc together, i have i old P4 2.8ghz pc with all the stuff i need to put into the car.... few questions and hope anyone can help.

1. Case, can i build one out of wood, i just seem tetchy about this as i know pc's get hot

2. having a sub in the boot with the pc, will it mess the hard drive up

3. DAB radio tuners? are they in exsistance?


anyway cheers

Ryan


----------



## sweetipie92 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

1) Yes you can. 

2) Nope. No issues for me with skipping. I use an SSD and a standard platter external.

3) No idea, I don't use any radio whatsoever. No need when I have 20,000+ songs.

One little tip I will give you. 7" is too small, get the biggest screen you can fit comfortably.


----------

